

A Wearable Drone That Flies Off Your Wrist, Snaps a Photo and Flies Back - peterkchen
http://www.visualnews.com/2014/09/26/wearable-drone-flies-wrist-snaps-photo-flies-back

======
lutusp
Same story, five times, three days:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=wearable+drone#!/story/forever/0/w...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=wearable+drone#!/story/forever/0/wearable%20drone)

